# New member, new nano (Aqueon Evolve 2)



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

You could probably have a few shrimp if you provided them with some moss or something similar for them to pick at while you are gone.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

pretty! it looks like you have some java fern and anubias (or is it _crypt. wendtii "green"_ i can't even tell geeez) (back left and right, front center) planted into the substrate, their rhizomes will rot if you keep them that way... you should either attach them to driftwood or rocks or let them sit on top of the substrate. if the crypt/anubias is actually a crypt (hopefully someone will say) then leave it as is c:

also the stem-ish plants with the little round leaves all over them look like _bacopa caroliniana _.


----------



## atomicjade (Jun 23, 2012)

That's a really nice tank, seamless looking. What is the filtration like on it?


----------



## battered (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks great! Like radioman said, if you end up stocking it with fauna, inverts might be a good option. Shrimp can sustain themselves on algae/microfauna and don't necessarily need to be fed every day - shouldn't make all those trips too much of a problem.


----------



## simplechamp (Jul 22, 2012)

CatB said:


> their rhizomes will rot if you keep them that way... you should either attach them to driftwood or rocks or let them sit on top of the substrate. if the crypt/anubias is actually a crypt (hopefully someone will say) then leave it as is c:


Well, the bad news is the rhizomes on the two larger plants (java fern) are looking rotted (see pic). The root growth looks healthy, all that growth has happened over about 7 days. I attached them to a driftwood and I guess time will tell if they make it. What would you guys think? Did we catch it early enough so they have a chance?

The good news is the smaller front one is definitely a much different plant, no big rhizome and no rot, very healthy white roots with lots of fresh growth. So I'm guessing it is a crypt? The roots look like stalks with a little white ball on the end, maybe that helps identify it?

Bad news part 2: When I was moving the plants around I hit a chunk of root tab. Maybe I didn't have them deep enough. I tried to re-bury it and it just mushed apart and COMPLETELY clouded the water. Since the tank is only a week old and has no fauna I decided to do a nearly complete water change (75% change, then 75% change again). This might have been the wrong choice, but when the tank clouded I kind of panicked, and there was some frustration that didn't help either. I was worried that the instant release of a whole chunk of root tab would cause the fertilization levels to spike way too high and cause problems. Anyway, the tank is back to about 80-90% clarity now (just guessing compared to before this all happened). Going to test the water in the AM.

Definitely like the idea of shrimp. I'll have plenty of time to do some research on them while the tank stabilizes. Also need to find some moss to add in. I would like something with a really fine texture.

This is definitely a learning experience, just have to look at each mistake as a new piece of knowledge gained. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

simplechamp said:


> Well, the bad news is the rhizomes on the two larger plants (java fern) are looking rotted (see pic). The root growth looks healthy, all that growth has happened over about 7 days. I attached them to a driftwood and I guess time will tell if they make it. What would you guys think? Did we catch it early enough so they have a chance?
> 
> The good news is the smaller front one is definitely a much different plant, no big rhizome and no rot, very healthy white roots with lots of fresh growth. So I'm guessing it is a crypt? The roots look like stalks with a little white ball on the end, maybe that helps identify it?
> 
> ...


oh whoa, that's not java fern xD
it looks like roots for a sword or something, i'm just nuts today
replant that in the substrate! D: it's fine, probably just getting used to your parameters. yeah that sounds like crypt roots, keep it planted haha 
whooooooops...


----------



## simplechamp (Jul 22, 2012)

Amazon Sword sounds familiar, I want to say that's what they are, wish I would have kept the containers/labels. I replanted them in the substrate. Hope this is the last time I'll be moving them for awhile! I actually rearranged everything a bit and like this setup better now, so it wasn't all for nothing. Can't wait for everything to start filling in. It's fun to come home after a week on the road and see the new growth.

Went ahead and did a water test. General hardness 60ppm, carbonate hardness 100ppm, pH 7.2, nitrates and nitrites 0ppm. Might try to reduce the hardness a bit with some distilled water when I do a 25% change next week.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Those 2 plants in back are definitely small Amazon Swords and will outgrow that tank in no time. I would recommend switching them out for some Java Fern as they won't outgrow the tank. If you want to see how big an Amazon Sword gets, check out my 60G journal, you can't miss it in there.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

wow... that substrate look ssuper clean... like a dozen bags of sugar


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

agreed on the amazon sword, mine in my 55gal has leaves that reach the top at 20 inches. Shiny, its awesome to see how that sword grew.. nice tank. Champ, I do like the sand contrast, very nice so far, I like the small tank!


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

How is the flow in your tank without the spout on the outflow? Does it slow it down a bit because it is not directed?


----------



## simplechamp (Jul 22, 2012)

dubels said:


> How is the flow in your tank without the spout on the outflow? Does it slow it down a bit because it is not directed?


Yep, that's exactly why I removed it. With the nozzle on I was getting bowled out areas in the sand from the current no matter which way I angled it. Now the sand stays put and the flow seems much gentler, while still providing the same GPM (maybe even a little more since there is now less restriction on the pump outlet)

Guess I will have to swap out the swords for something else. Maybe I will see if anyone wants to trade in the FS/FT section.


----------



## simplechamp (Jul 22, 2012)

Got my new light today. The brand is "BeamsWork" and I found it on that popular online auction website. Quality seems decent, but not spectacular, definitely made by an overseas OEM and branded by the seller here in the US. The housing is made of aluminum to help dissipate heat, and the flexible arm is sturdy, time will tell if it begins to sag or weaken. It has 9x1W 6500k LEDs.

The light runs with either 3 LEDS illuminated or all 9. The 3 LED mode is about equal to the stock Aqueon Evolve 2 light (which makes sense since the Aqueon is ~3W). The 9 LED mode is definitely a big improvement, much brighter. The wider spread of the LEDs covers the tank better and more evenly.

For downsides compared to the stock Evolve 2 light I would say the lack of blue moonlight LEDs, and the inability to easily swivel off to the side (you can bend it up then down again, but not as convenient as swiveling, and as mentioned before I'm a little bit suspect of the flex arm). I will probably modify the lamp and add some blue moonlight LEDs myself.

Overall, seems like a good light for the Evolve 2, have to wait and see how it holds up over time. I tried to get some comparison pics between the 2 lights, but the auto white-balance on my camera made it difficult. The difference in color temp is easier to see, however if you look at the wall behind the tank you can see quite a big difference in brightness.

Stock Evolve 2 light










BeamsWork 9x1W light


----------



## simplechamp (Jul 22, 2012)

I have been considering getting a betta for my nano. As mentioned before, I am on the road a lot for work and have concerns about feeding. This would be the feeding schedule on the weeks I am traveling:

1) Feed early Mon morning before I leave
2) No food Tue, Wed, and Thurs
3) Feed Fri evening when I get home
4) Normal feeding Sat and Sun

Do you guys think this would be reasonable and humane? I know bettas can go longer than 3 days without food, but I need to know that it will be happy and healthy, not just surviving. I do not want to use those vacation feeding blocks. Most reviews seem negative saying they pollute the water, probably harder on the fish than going 3 days without food.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

So basically 4.5 days every week without food... Seems a bit long, if you are only going to be able to enjoy the tank for part of three days a week, why not just keep plants


----------



## simplechamp (Jul 22, 2012)

I was seeing it as 4 days with food (Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon) and 3 days without (Tue, Wed, Thur), but if there is any doubt I better not do it. Once I get some moss going in the tank shrimp are probably the better option.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Really, you should feed everyday. As long as you're changing the water and keep up with maintenance you can feed everyday. How is the new light working out for you?


----------



## simplechamp (Jul 22, 2012)

New lighting is working well. The high setting with all 9 LED's was too much, started seeing algae taking off quick, so now I keep it on 3 LEDs. Still should be more light than the stock Aqueon fixture, and has the 6700k color temp.

Here are some updated pics. The plants are filling in nicely. Added some Java Moss, a few sprigs of unknown moss (Xmas or Singapore I think?) I got from a RAOK lot, and also some Amazon Frogbit from that same lot (thank you to member h4n for the RAOK). The Bacopia and Wisteria are growing the most, and the Frogbit have really taken off quickly too. Haven't seen much change from the Anubias or Amazon Sword (removed one, and decided to leave the other in the tank and see how it goes size-wise)

I also added 15 RCS on 8/3. They are so neat and fun to watch! To keep them out of the filter I used some Fluval coarse foam as a pre-filter. The first foam I tried was too fine, it obstructed flow and I nearly overflowed the tank, luckily I pulled it out before that happened!


----------



## ajmckay (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice tank! I saw those just the other day and thought they looked really nice. 

Where in MI are you from? I'm in the Sterling Heights area. I'm interested as to where you got your plants (they look nice!).

Anyways, my opinion is that you're fine with the betta. A few days without food shouldn't be a huge issue, though it would be important for you to observe it carefully when you're home just to be sure. Also, what about an automatic feeder? Those can be had relatively inexpensively, and while they're an eyesore compared to the tank it's something to consider. I would do that over the vacation feeders as you mentioned. 

How are your LEDs doing? It looks like you've had them now for a couple weeks, and you've already turned them down? I'm going to be making a DIY led with 3x 6500k 3w leds over my 3.4 gallon. Based on your experiences looks like I may be turning them down quite a bit.


----------



## simplechamp (Jul 22, 2012)

The 9 LED was causing near immediate algae blooms, so that's why I turned it down to 3. I don't want to come home to pea soup in my aquarium LOL! Maybe if I get CO2 setup one day I can use the full power, but not planning on that any time soon. Since you have nearly 4G the 9W may not cause as much problem, but for me it was 4.5W/G with no CO2. Or maybe there's another reason, but I thought I read too much light with not enough available CO2 = algae blooms?

I decided against the betta, it might have worked out fine, but since there was some doubt I decided to go with the RCS. With the plants, moss, and algae the RCS don't need as much supplemental feeding, and can easily go a few days eating just what's already in the tank.

I am in Farmington Hills area. Got the plants (except mosses and Frogbit) from Northville Petsmart. I was not sure how they would fare, but they seem to be doing well. Took a lot of sorting through dead/sick plants though just to find a couple decent ones. I wouldn't recommend them really, because most of the plants were in bad shape. I guess each Petsmart will vary, but there's plenty of better sources, better health, better quality, and better value really, even with paying for shipping.


----------



## alkatraz (Jul 28, 2012)

+1 on the looks like sugar comment.


Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

I thnk that should be ok. Also you may want to try shrimp instead like maybe cherries. They are very hardy and would do fine. Nice tank btw


----------

